# Monster Beats By Dr.Dre! Help removing right ear cover.



## Kolyapse (Mar 26, 2011)

Monster Beats By Dr.Dre Studio.
Please tell me (and better show) how to remove the cover on right ear and how to unscrew the screws (on picture)

P.S. Sorry for my English, I'm from Russia


----------



## Kolyapse (Mar 30, 2011)

Help


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 2, 2011)

To take that off you need to take off the ear cushion. remove the 3 screws that are holding on the speaker(on the plastic) ,then there should be 2 more screws to take off. Then the cover will come off.


----------



## imdiko24 (Jun 30, 2011)

*How to remove the Ear Cushion in Beats by Dr Dre headphones?*

Hi, but how do you remove the ear cushions without damaging them? Any pics are highly appreciated


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 30, 2011)

imdiko24 said:


> Hi, but how do you remove the ear cushions without damaging them? Any pics are highly appreciated



You just need to pull on it. Get your fingers underneath the ear cushion (the inside of the cushion) and pull. slow and gentle.


----------



## rhong (Jul 21, 2011)

*Help!*

Hi! know its a old thread but anyway...

After i removed the 3 screws i removed the speaker but how do i remove the cover?


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 22, 2011)

Underneath the speaker there should be 2 more screws. Once you take them off the outside cover should just come right off.


----------



## rhong (Jul 22, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Underneath the speaker there should be 2 more screws. Once you take them off the outside cover should just come right off.



Thank you so much for answering Conti!

Still cant find the 2 screws, are you sure you mean STUDIOS and not the SOLO ones?
Maybe you can send over a pic showing where i can find the screws, Thanks! really i mean it


----------

